# Beautiful, Rare, Unique Names



## earthie_mama (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello! I am always in search of rare and beautiful names! I especially like for a girl Sahaja Lilibel (Sahaja is Sanskrit for "pure, natural, to be and Lilibel is a combination of family names Isabelle and Lillian) My son's name is Sabien, and other boys names I like are: Eltanin (Draco Constellation) Azriel, and Auron. What are other peoples favorite rare names?


----------



## kaylee18 (Dec 25, 2005)

Thale - a traditional Scandinavian name (perhaps a derivation of "St. Ale")
Rain
Phaelen


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Jaroslav
Jaromir
Bohumil
Magnus

Not too uncommon, but not common here.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

boys:
Egan
Laszlo
Atticus
Magnus
Phineas
Seven

Girls:
Dagan
Noa
Poet
Salome
Zipporah


----------



## blissmonkey (Jan 5, 2006)

Boy or girl? There are too many lovely girls names to list (boys names are so much harder!) So here are some of the boys names I would use if my DH would stop being stubborn and just agree with me!(It's SO much easier that way!) Maybe we'll have a girl and I won't need them anyway.(I'll know in 2 weeks!)

Shiloh
Silas
Kasimir
Kiva
Kavi


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

My favorite name for a boy is Adrock







....

A girl's name that I love is..Genesis...semi-rare


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

A beautiful girl's name that I adore is Shenandoah. My brother dated a girl with that name and I think it is wonderful.


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

We named our dd Paisley, it's pretty darn rare and I love it.

Our next daughter will be Murron, and we plan on naming a son Dunedan.

I love unique names.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I like unique names, but only ones I can pronnounce at first glance. I like Viviana (Vivi-ohna).


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Anyone found any good websites for unusual names?


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

My name is Abra, which is the feminine form of Abraham. It means Earth mother or mother of many. I wasn't thrilled to have a unique name when I was a kid, but by the time I was in middle school, I LOVED it. Still do!

I am also wanting to name my baby something more unique, but I'm only in my 6th week so I'm not in the name game yet!


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

All of my children have had naming ceremonies and were named by our Medicine Man.

Sigwan Nodin- "Spring wind woman"

Dakaashi - "She is cooled by a cold wind"

Miziway Migizi -"Eagles flying in the clouds"

Awanikwe - "Fog Woman"

Gimiwan-gizhik -"Rainy Day Woman"


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

My boys are Dryden and Niall, neither have middle names.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

My boys names are Kearnan (warrior) and Tharen (falcon). I also like Liethan (of the vikings), Galen, Adair (oak grove), and Setsuna.

My daughters name was Arawyn (Welsh king of Fairy). For girls I also like Anwyn (land of the Fairies), Auryn, Kaede, Kurai, Verthandy (Norse Fate of the present), and Freya (Norse Goddess).


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, I'm rather partial to Arwyn...







(love to your angel Arawyn, Shannon)

I always feel weird about these threads, because I LOVE unusual names (even growing up, except the bit where I couldn't pronounce "r"s for a few years







), especially (what I consider) unisex names, and I have a couple I particularly love, but, well, if I share them, they might not be so unusual!









I love some of these suggestions, and I MUST keep a copy of this thread for later inspiration!


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

My son's name is Raziel Darshan. I haven't met any others. Raziel is pronounced the way it is spelled but people are always trying to make it something else. Like I've heard (Ray Jul) ? I call him Razi mostly.


----------



## lalalalalal (Aug 14, 2013)

My name is Fiona, and it is a pretty uncommon name. It means 'fair' in Irish Gaelic. My sister's name is Brenda, meaning 'blade'.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be following this topic! We're looking for an unusual name for our 3rd little boy.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I like Opal


----------



## Amandha Dawn (Feb 19, 2014)

Arwyn was on my name list! We ended up with Anwyn (pronounced On-Win). It's perfect for her.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Girls:
Amethyst
Opal
Psalm

boys:
Lyric
Creed
Drezdyn
Jasper
Solomon
Judah

I'll be back if I can think of anymore


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I love unique names! Actually, kinda obsessed.

Desta

Farren

Lyra

Ollie

Sabe

Evander

Harlen

Arius

Jessa

Cassius

Luna

Zahra/Zara

Sybella

Myla

Indica

Corinne (Ko-reen)

Ellison

Naira


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Love your names!

Our names got more rare with time, this one will be (or is  ) Jesaja Samuel, my DH still tries to discuss it, but he IS Jesaja (Isaiah) - people say it's to biblical, but 1) I don't care 2) what's the difference to Luke or Jona (two of the top ten names in this area).

How do you react to negative responses? Like: Please consider what you are doing to your child with THIS kind of name?!


----------



## Marshmallow (Jan 7, 2013)

Our boys are named Elias, Fenix, and Cyril. =)


----------

